# Coty........



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm so glad he found a great home! He definitely deserves it!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a very handsome boy and it is wonderful that his first family wanted to do the right thing for him. Glad he got his new furever home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coty*

Coty:

So very happy you found a loving home-you sure deserve it!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I love the happy ending stories like Coty's. I'm sure he has many years of lovin to give his new peeps.


----------

